# Wine Cake



## JohnT (Jul 1, 2015)

So, two weeks ago, my SIL hosted a "Grads-N-Dads" party. 
She surprised us all with this cake...


----------



## JohnT (Jul 1, 2015)

BTW, My cell phone takes really crappy pictures.....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow, nice work!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 1, 2015)

That is a seriously impressive bit of baking!

How long did she age it?


----------



## JohnT (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks guys, 

What is really amazing is that this cake was not store bought. My SIL made it. Simply remarkable.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 1, 2015)

Very nice! And it might be time for a phone upgrade!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 1, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Very nice! And it might be time for a phone upgrade!


 
It is either that or get it a pair of glasses.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 1, 2015)

Lovely piece of cake sculpture. I wonder if your SIL used a 3-D food grade printer


----------

